# New Tank



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Ok I am looking into buyin a new tank for my betta. I don't really have an idea of what to buy though. I have about 100 dollars to spend plz help.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

You really dont need to spend $100 on him... you could get him a 10G starter kit from walmart for $50. Comes with filter, heater, themometer, light and hood.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lexus said:


> You really dont need to spend $100 on him... you could get him a 10G starter kit from walmart for $50. Comes with filter, heater, themometer, light and hood.


exactly what she said.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

thnx for the help


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

and you could even split the 10G and have 2 bettas


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

personally, i would go larger.
do maybe a 20 gallon with easy to care for plants.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

> You really dont need to spend $100 on him... you could get him a 10G starter kit from walmart for $50. Comes with filter, heater, themometer, light and hood.


you could use a 10 and split a male female pair if u wanted and get a divider!
then if u ever got another tank you could breed them.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

like lexus said, get a 10 gallon tank. 20 gallon just more than enough so i would stick with 10 tank. too big is not that easy to take care of. stick with one betta at first then move to 2 and so if you want to




awesome kid said:


> you could use a 10 and split a male female pair if u wanted and get a divider!
> then if u ever got another tank you could breed them.


breeding betta is not easy. you have to master the water changing and feeding skill then you move to breeding guppies. betta are not hard to spawn but really difficult for beginner to raise them because the betta fries are very small. they require small live food. if you master how to raise some guppies and how to hatch some brine shrimp, then move to betta if you feel like you are ready. plus you have to plan ahead where will all those babies will go.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

thnx for the help guys, and gals it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Ok I'm goig to put him in a 10 gallon. What othert fish should I put in, or could I put in with him. Here  is a link to a fish guide it list ideal tank mates for the betta. Which ones should I choose?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I honestly wouldnt recommend half of that list to you.... Angelfish and guppies will get nipped by the betta. Unless you have a very calm sedated betta. And certain tetras will nip the betta.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

You could probably do a small school of neon or cardinal tetras in with him, Ghetto. They usually aren't very nippy, and it would make for a cool setup.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

ok thnx a lot


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Ok, right now I have 1 molly, and 2 platys in the 10 galloin I put in my betta, and he started nipping at one of the platys. I really want him in the 10 gallon. Should I return the molly, and the platys?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I think you should... as others say that guppies' tails may stimulate the betta. so I think others' will, too! There are some more suggested tankmates for bettas in the threads in this section as well as the "General" section.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Will any of these work?

white cloud minnow
tetras
danios
rasboras


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I would think the tetras and the danios would, I don't know about the other two though. I could be wrong, I need someone else to back me up.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

im not sure either, but i think the neons or danios would work, I am setting up a ten gallon with a betta in it too, and im putting in zebra danios


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I think the white clouds could be ok, and the danios would probably be fine. 
What kind of tetras are you thinking about?
I don't really know about rasboras.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Cardinal , and I think I'm also going for these Minnows


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Cardinals would probably be ok, the might get a little nippy though. I think your best bet would be the minnows.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I guess anything not too small.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

And colorful... bettas hate colorful patterns, IMO


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I would suggest a school of white clouds


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Lexus said:


> I would suggest a school of white clouds



Yeah I think I'm going with that. Would a snail be ok?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I doubt a betta would bother a snail. I know people keep danios and bettas together and it seems to work. My danios are so active and playful that I'm afraid they would run a betta nuts if I put one in the tank with them. Every fish behaves differently in community tanks, so to some degree, it's a matter of trial and error.


----------

